# unbound-1.4.21_1 install fails



## Hanky-panky (Jan 16, 2014)

I have this install problem with package unbound-1.4.21_1. This is a dependency for gnutls3 so it is sadly needed by it.


```
===>  Installing for unbound-1.4.21_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if dns/unbound already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Using existing group `unbound'.
Creating user `unbound' with uid `59'.
pw: group `59' does not exist
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 67

Stop in /usr/ports/dns/unbound.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/dns/unbound.
```

I try to manually create the group and the user using pw with no luck. In the sense, I do create Group and User fine, then I run the package install again and it messes up everything with the error you see above.

Can someone of you help?


----------



## worldi (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a bug and it's been reported. There's a workaround at the bottom of the page.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 17, 2014)

The PR PR 185472 was closed.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=185472&cat=#reply2


----------



## Hanky-panky (Jan 26, 2014)

... and the problem is still NOT fixed under 9.2-RELEASE. The only real fix is the workaround by the former bug repprt.


----------

